# Planning on Studying Abroad in England Next Semester! Tips?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

has anyone else studied abroad? what advice can you give?


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Make sure you know the language well enough to have basic conversations (usually not a problem when your destination is England).
Find a place to stay before you get there.
Figure out a budget, prices can be very different.
Read up on the local culture. Even body language and gestures can differ greatly.
And most important: _Socialise with the locals_. This can be hard to do for foreign students, since they usually share housing and bars, they naturally flock together.


----------

